# TAS 30/11 A week in trout heaven



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Just returned to Kangaroo Island after a fantastic week in Tasmania exploring some places I had wanted to check out .Off the boat and down to lake Mackintosh on the west coast .Got a couple of fish that afternoon amid a massive gum beetle fall.Next morning found a nice fish in a rainforest cutting.







Down to the henty river to look for some whitebait feeders,A bit windy to start with so went a few kilometers upstream and found a couple of fish competing with an azure kingfisher for the baitfish .Next morning I went down to the lower reaches and got a couple of fish that were chasing white bait right onto the sandbank.Saw a couple of trout beach themselves in the frenzy and then wriggle back in the water .That was incredible and was just like those killer whales chasing seals on David Attenborough.







Up to the central highlands and Laughing jack lagoon.Not a lot of fish action but lots of wildlife .A freindly platypus followed me for about a kilometer and a fat wombat came down to the bank for a look.Finally caught a beautiful fish in some tussocks at the northern end of the lake.







Had a few looks in various spots during the middle of the day and although there were lots of fish around ,I think they belong to the flyfishers.Camped at lake echo and got half a dozen silvery browns around the chanel at the northern end of the lake.Lost a couple of rainbows that went leaping into the air.Had to get to hobart so I camped overnight at Cluny Dam and caught some beautifully coloured browns.







Last day I had a quick look just downstream from New Norfolk. Got a tiny nibble on the soft plastic followed by the longest most dogged fight I have ever had from a trout.I think this was a searunner and a fit one too.







That was the end of a great bit of camping and fishing with mostly great conditions and sensational places to explore.i love the way you can camp at the waters edge ,crawl out of the tent and straight into it.Ended up with a couple dozen browns mostly caught on T tail plastics which is a really fun way to fish.The brownie points at home are now deeply in the red but ill be back one day.


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done Kanganoe. Tasmania looks so incredible. 
They are some great trout you caught and some good photos as well. A week is never long enough though is it?
Clark


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Kanganoe that is your quota of trout for the next 10 years (some locals struggle to catch that many in a season i.e me). let us know when you are down here again so you can put us on the fish. Not many AKFF tassie people posting lately, our old regular get togethers are few and far between these days. Good to see you had such a great time on your holiday. Cheers. James.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a great trip one i would love to do one of these days . Congrats on the fish .


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Tassie's almost your second home Russell - you obviously have a love affair with Islands - and rightly so !


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After seeing the results reckon the debit side in brownie points is worthwhile mate.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Grate report mate, Can not wait to get down there.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing results Russell. It does not look like it was heaven for the trout though....


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

skorgard said:


> Amazing results Russell. It does not look like it was heaven for the trout though....


They went to heaven didn't they?


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Good stuff kanganoe. I saw a trout do the beaching & wriggle back in the Huon. Awesome stuff to watch isn't it.  8)


----------

